# MK1 Strut Brace



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can pick up this brace? Serach engine turn up no leads in the U.S. although I found one in the U.K.









_Modified by FWDTT at 7:59 AM 10-19-2008_


_Modified by FWDTT at 8:02 AM 10-19-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the one pictured looks custom


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: MK1 Strut Brace (FWDTT)*

It's not a custom piece. It's made by a company called GTT in the UK. Here is the link http://www.gtt.uk.com/


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

ugly brace with questionable welding joints and corners, I rather keep the OEM one.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_ugly brace with questionable welding joints and corners, I rather keep the OEM one.

X2 , That one looks a bit excessive if you ask me


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

looks good to me in London-TT's engine bay...Also appear to be well made.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Damn sure it looks good. I'm ordering it now!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (FWDTT)*

Thats butt-ugly, and why wouldn't you spend the $ on performance? It costs £289, or $500. Polish the stock one for $30 and get a tune.
On a side note, that engine cover looks sick...I get that the mesh is custom, but the whole shape is way different, compare it to London-TT's. It looks OEM - anyone know?


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Performance wise it should tighten up the front end a bit and by polishing the thin stock unit it would only serve as cosmetic. Suspension before cosmetics for me mate.
Besides, It's worth it, to me.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Thats butt-ugly, and why wouldn't you spend the $ on performance? It costs £289, or $500. Polish the stock one for $30 and get a tune.
On a side note, that engine cover looks sick...I get that the mesh is custom, but the whole shape is way different, compare it to London-TT's. It looks OEM - anyone know?









I'm not sure where it comes from exactly but I was under the assumption they came on some 180 models...I have seen this one similar.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

since they seem to be on UK TT's, one would think they dont have strut bars. Not sure why anyone would want to replace the stock one with one that looks awful and wont perform any better...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I really don't like the bodged together look. I'd perhaps like it if it was carved out of billet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Yeah I did billet too, esp. since it's $600. Damn. After drinking all these beers and reading the feedback, where else can I spend a reputable $600? I was planning on picking up the thickest Neuspeed front and rear sway bars after this brace.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (FWDTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FWDTT* »_Yeah I did billet too, esp. since it's $600. Damn. After drinking all these beers and reading the feedback, where else can I spend a reputable $600? I was planning on picking up the thickest Neuspeed front and rear sway bars after this brace. 

theres an extensive thread on sway bars from not too long ago, do a search for it


----------

